# Miss Japan



## Ananlashin (Aug 6, 2010)

wow it is been long time since i have been to japan .
I miss the culture and the people there.
soon i will be able to visit and be able to make a descent income [removed by moderator - soliciting for business].


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

glasnost anyone?


----------

